# T3i battery never "fully" charged?



## CovXX (Jul 17, 2013)

I just recently purchased my T3i, brand new,only 1 or 2 weeks ago, something I noticed is that if I take the battery off the charged and put it right back on it'll say charging again.

Is this something normal or should i contact canon?

Thanks!


----------



## Benco (Jul 17, 2013)

It could be just that the charger automatically starts charging when a battery is inserted no matter what the battery state is, does it take long to indicate that the battery is charged when you do that?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2013)

Sounds pretty normal.  I think that the charger only knows that the battery is 'full' because the rate at which is accepts a charge, drops (or is has increased resistance)....something like that.
So when you put it back on, the charger starts charging as normal...but it may take a short while for it to realize that the battery is actually fully charged.


----------



## CovXX (Jul 17, 2013)

Benco said:


> It could be just that the charger automatically starts charging when a battery is inserted no matter what the battery state is, does it take long to indicate that the battery is charged when you do that?


Not at all


Big Mike said:


> Sounds pretty normal.  I think that the charger only knows that the battery is 'full' because the rate at which is accepts a charge, drops (or is has increased resistance)....something like that.
> So when you put it back on, the charger starts charging as normal...but it may take a short while for it to realize that the battery is actually fully charged.


Thanks for that explanation! I was scared that I might have done something wrong haha


----------

